# Looking for kayak that's dry on butt



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ready to buy kayak soon.My weight is close to 270 lbs. and leaning towards heritage 14 ft.my wife wants to share the kayak which is ok but she wants it dry on the butt area.so need some more advice about kayaks that are dry.
Hoping you guys can give me some advice on best yaks for staying dry for the wife.
Trying to keep price under 800 for yak.
Daughter bought house on bay with ramp.and will start going down in a couple weeks and want to be ready to fish and just ride around.
Thanks again. Tom.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

The Heritage is good, the seat area is raised slightly above the floor. Any water that comes in will go into the floor then you can pull a scupper to let it out.


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tom, while I was on Malibu's pro staff and doing demo days at BPS, people would sometimes balk at the price of my Stealth 14 when they asked. They would always ask, "What about the Ascend?" I would tell them the Ascend is a good yak at a good price, but once you get to the neighborhood of 200 to 220 pounds, you should really look into the "big boy" yaks. I am 6'4" and 240 pounds, and I started with a Pelican Castaway that has a 350 pound capacity. I was all that Castaway wanted, believe me. The Heritage Redfish 14 has a 400 pound capacity and if you are 270 it's gonna be wet and you will most likely not enjoy it like you should. I would always ask the larger people that I talked to "Would you buy your pants, shirts, or shoes three sizes to small?" Everybody is different when it comes to choosing a yak, but for somebody of your size I would suggest: X Factor, Stealth 14, Ride 135, Big Game, and if your pockets are deep enough a PA. Check craigslist often.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jackson Cuda 14 has a raised seat.


----------



## knobcreekman (May 4, 2013)

Pokey Pogie said:


> Everybody is different when it comes to choosing a yak, but for somebody of your size I would suggest: X Factor, Stealth 14, Ride 135, Big Game, and if your pockets are deep enough a PA. Check craigslist often.


I weigh 290 and second the above recommendations. I also can confirm the Cuda 14 will hold your weight and keep you nice and dry. If I buy another paddle yak, it will probably be a Cuda (for reasons beyond weight capacity). Jackson Big Tuna would be worth a look too. All of the > 12' Natives that have the metal framed seat will keep you dry.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I have a OK Prowler Big Game, and it's a pretty dry ride. Inshore I have never got wet. Offshore I tend to get a little wet depending on the seas. I like it because it is pretty light for carrying and is stable when offshore.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

look at the Wilderness Ride 135... weight capacity is 500lb and the seat is raised.. Awesome boat!!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

+1 on the jackson cuda! I have a 12 and absolutely love it!


----------



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

i have fished out of 2 kayaks in the gulf. a hobie outback and a perception sport pescador 12. outback = dry. pescador = ridiculously wet the whole time!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Flounder pounder has a native slayer listed for sale in the for sale section. It has a raised lounge chair for a seat. You should check that out

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Flounder pounder has a native slayer listed for sale in the for sale section. It has a raised lounge chair for a seat. You should check that out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


X2. If you get a wet butt in a Slayer you have bigger problems to worry about.


----------

